
New York Public Library Enhances Public Domain Collections for Sharing and Reuse - uptown
http://www.nypl.org/blog/2016/01/05/share-public-domain-collections
======
Amorymeltzer
There is some really fantastic stuff here. I'm especially excited about the
maps, American[1] and otherwise, but the stereoscopic views[2] are amazing.
They really give you a feel for what it must have been like to view these
things. A fun technological trip.

1:
[http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/collections/5cd94760-c52a...](http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/collections/5cd94760-c52a-012f-bcd4-3c075448cc4b#/?tab=about)
2: [http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/collections/robert-n-
denn...](http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/collections/robert-n-dennis-
collection-of-stereoscopic-views#/?tab=about)

------
mdlincoln
The NYPL has posted metatdata about these collections on GitHub as well

[https://github.com/NYPL-publicdomain/data-and-
utilities](https://github.com/NYPL-publicdomain/data-and-utilities)

~~~
shmerl
More background on it: [http://www.nypl.org/research/collections/digital-
collections...](http://www.nypl.org/research/collections/digital-
collections/public-domain)

A visualization tool: [http://publicdomain.nypl.org/pd-
visualization/](http://publicdomain.nypl.org/pd-visualization/)

------
zhemao
Wow, this is really great. There really is a wealth of knowledge and culture
here. I'm especially interested in the collection of sheet music. It would be
really great to make an album with new recordings of the old songs.

------
dang
More at [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/06/books/new-york-public-
libr...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/06/books/new-york-public-library-
invites-a-deep-digital-dive.html) via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10850011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10850011).

